# Gears of War 3



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Surprised not to see a GAW 3 thread up near the top is no 1 excited about this got my copy today somehow my 'little tescos' had it on the shelf at 7:00pm today but it was the only copy think I was lucky and grabbed it saves me getting up early to secure my copy in the morning.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Really do wish I had the cash for it - i love gow2 and had a play of the gow3 beta. AMAZING


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

I went for fear3, Dead space 1 & 2, Wolfenstein2 for some fun, wouldnt mind having a go at GOW 3 on pc, just looking at an Nvidia Gainward GTX 570 Phantom as my next Graphix card even thought my ATI X1900XTX is still running everything full on, guess what i'll be doing on my week off, apart from cleaning the car :thumb:


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

I know if I knew I could get it today I would be off work tomorrow lol. Great games. I'm sure you can scrape some cash together mate : p


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Wish I had a week off to play xbox!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im on this when its out, really wish i had pre ordered online cos some of my pals have it already  ah just a day or two. 

I had the beta version and played it online it is a great game no doubt about it.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't wait till tomorrow night


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i played the first one and failed to see what all the fuss was about,didnt bother with the second but may get the 3rd.still need to pay more attention to killzone 3 though


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

silverback, no wonder you didn't see what it's all about - GoW2 was superb!

scraping cash together isn't easy when you're a student with literally zero income!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

seen the ads for this game..

looks terrible.. so unrealistic and silly.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

My copy arrived today from Shopto and so far it's pretty good seems to have continued from GOW2 pretty well


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> silverback, no wonder you didn't see what it's all about - GoW2 was superb!
> 
> scraping cash together isn't easy when you're a student with literally zero income!


but the first one didnt light my fire,it certainly wasnt as good a what i expected.



CraigQQ said:


> seen the ads for this game..
> 
> looks terrible.. so unrealistic and silly.


the term unrealistic should not be used in reference to a futuristic shooting game Craig


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i just cant stand the whole futuristic halo type genre..

pointless imo...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> i just cant stand the whole futuristic halo type genre..
> 
> pointless imo...


i dont mind it,but im a cod/battlefield man myself.not fussed on halo either.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm a call of duty / medal of honor man. If I'm going for a shooter. 
Couldn't pick a winner between the last two. Both brilliant.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> seen the ads for this game..
> 
> looks terrible.. so unrealistic and silly.


Yeah but what game is realistic? You generally don't see monster aliens running round and a guy with a chainsaw on his gun that's wat makes it cool from the other shooters because it's different.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Can't say I was a fan of GoW2, friends were raving about it. Got it, played literally 5 mins then went back to Black Ops!


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Sounds like it's a bit of a marmite game, unless everyone's been brainwashed by cod lol.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

this will be the first one i have missed due to my xbox breaking and getting a ps3

does anyone know if its going to be making its way to PC


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah it's on pc I think as I saw it in tescos yesterday for £35 : p

Ps sorry bout your xbox!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I'm a call of duty / medal of honor man. If I'm going for a shooter.
> Couldn't pick a winner between the last two. Both brilliant.


BF3 is gunna be awesome : http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/videos/1d707e1612dd1310VgnVCM1000001065140aRCRD


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I'll wait until it's on Ps3 

Love GOW....quite tempting to pick up a 360 to play it.


----------



## Mr_Mephistophel (Feb 28, 2011)

Went to the shop, saw it wasnt there, bought Space Marine instead.

Spent the next 6 hours blowing holes in orcs and head stomping........just the thing after a ***** of a work day.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ROMEYR32 said:


> BF3 is gunna be awesome : http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/videos/1d707e1612dd1310VgnVCM1000001065140aRCRD


Love BF, spent most my time in the Abrahms :thumb: I admit to being a Tank whore  I LOVE BIG GUNS :thumb:


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Got my copy through the post on Saturday from Tesco. Very happy getting it 4 days early. Shame though that even on Hardcore, I completed it on Saturday night/:doublesho Great game though, just really gutted after a two year wait I finished the story in a day.

Horde mode is fantastic online though, lot more to be doing over the last version. Hopefully that'll provide many hours of gaming, if not it's getting punted.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Got my limited edition version today. I have to say it's pretty awesome I have been enjoying some co-op play. For the guys looking for gears of war 3 on pc it won't be released on pc according to Epic games. It will remain 360 only


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Just been playing since 6:30 wicked game straight into the action as always and following the story line on from gaw 2 pretty well.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

allan1888 said:


> Got my limited edition version today. I have to say it's pretty awesome I have been enjoying some co-op play. For the guys looking for gears of war 3 on pc it won't be released on pc according to Epic games. It will remain 360 only


gutted at least i've got deus ex and yakuza 4 to tide me over to november till uncharted 3's release


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Do i need to play GOW2 to get the full sexualness of GOW3? I played and finished the first one


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Played it a bit last night, great game again after the disappointment of gears 2! Hate the way you can't start of the story mode on insane! Were playing through it ATM and can't wait for insane! Who's going for seriously 3.0?


----------



## jordan6n (Aug 4, 2010)

Got the limited edition delivered Tuesday morning and completed it last night. Really enjoyed it. Now onto playing beast and horde


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

GOW 3 is awesome half way through it haven't played online with it yet. Lets hope its as good as GOW2


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

littlejack said:


> GOW 3 is awesome half way through it haven't played online with it yet. Lets hope its as good as GOW2


Online is better than gears 2. Horde mode is awesome and beast mode is too funny


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Went out and bought the limited edition console and game bundle, couldn't resist :lol: the game is awesome, a great way to round of the series.


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Finished the game yesterday and wanted to cry. What a game been playing campaign with two other mates and both are just over half way through. Should have completed it three time by the end of the week. Yet to play horde mode tho.


----------

